

OpenStack-Docker: How to manage your Linux containers with Nova - shad42
http://blog.docker.io/2013/06/openstack-docker-manage-linux-containers-with-nova/

======
CodeFoo
I would really like to see the Docker provider for Vagrant happen. Vagrant is
so easy to manage, and it would make Chef/Puppet provisioning easy. It also
makes cross-platform and EC2/DigitalOcean deployment easy with their
respective providers. (i.e. you can deploy an image to EC2 that then runs
Docker containers)

I'm not sure it will, it seems stalled.

<https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/issues/404>

------
shad42
I wanted to share our recent work on Nova. This is another hypervisor for Nova
that enables the use of LXC containers as VMs. There is also a Glance backend
that makes the glue with Docker's Index remote service. I am sure it improves
the use of LXC containers in OpenStack (as an alternative to libvirt).

The code is still pretty raw but I hope it'll be just the beginning, I'd be
glad to get feedback from anyone interested.

